# My 1st Case Mod!



## MainframeTM (Feb 10, 2008)

Greetings,

I wanted to post some pics of my 1st case mod..well a few rolled into one. While waiting for my new parts to arrive I've taken the time to make some changes to my existing case...why cause I've had this thing for years and hands down have yet to see one thats (to me) on the same lvl.

My trusty case is a Antec Performance Series SX830. Old by some standards I know but I thought it was time throw some life back into it. Here is a pic of the standard case.







And the inside....






Ok so that said it's pretty plain. My thoughts were to create me a window - a blowhole - and clean it up some with a new paint job. Also I was thinking of adding a window to the top with a fan instead of the blowhole but wasn't sure. Also after knowing many smokers the case was alittle discolored so the 1st thing 2 do....bath time!!!!!









Ok so after removing all the plastic pieces I found that the top & bottom was riveted to the main chassis. Well that wouldn't do b/c I was feeling snarky. So I got my hands on a drill & drilled out the rivets holding the top & bottom on & dunked that in the tub.






Ok so after that I got to thinking..since I had all these parts laying around should I try to cut the case window? Considering I live in a duplex & have hardly any work room I decided to preorder the window & paint it. The bad thing is this case is so old no one has any parts...or support for it. Someone on these forums directed me to cheiftec cases & I was able to aquire one from ebay....






 The worst part was the color..but that was getting painted so I wasn't too worried about it. Also I really want to turn that side panel into something like this....






 Notice the fan on the plexi-glass? Thats the part I'm alittle worried about doing. I have the fan..and am sure I can cut the glass...but am worried about cracking it to bits...so am holding off on that right now.

Ok so I ordered the side panel..cleaned up the case with a bleech bath..(was that good?) and got my primer & paint. Considering my monitor is still a CRT beige I wanted the side panel the same. I did not want to try to paint a monitor..oh no! 

Ok so after about the last week priming..sanding...wetsanding (least as much as I thought I may be following the "directions") I now have the side panel beige just like the rest of the case. & with the bath it took it's actually the same shade of beige. Also I dropped by a friends workshop & had the blowhole cut. So now the pc looks like...









 I was able to get a fan grill from a PSU I was trashing & have it installed. So now the pc is together..thou I have to get screws to replace the rivets I removed. Odd thing is that I"ve found that fan screws are perfect for replacing the rivets..plus by using screws I can take the whole thing down if I need to. 

Ok so now whats left is to order some fans with blue lights on them..also I was thinking that since I can break this case down to parts on a whim I was going to paint the inside a silver chrome. With blue case lights I think it may look pretty good. Also I"m thinking I need to rig some kind of intake filter for the front. When I took the pc down I found way too many dust bunnies hiding in there.

Alright..thoughts on someones 1st pc case mod(s)?

Prescott800


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks pretty good so far. Can't wait to see it done with some hardware inside of it.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 10, 2008)

memories


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 10, 2008)

Thx guys..the next step is to get me a hole saw this friday! Also I'm thinking by then I"ll dig out my actual camera for some good shots. The hole uptop needs some molding around it to even it up some. 

And the hardware that going into the case is

Amd 64X2 5000+ BE that will be oced
ASUS M3A AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard 
VisionTek 900206 Radeon HD 3850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire
CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400C4  
Rosewill RCX-Z1 Long life ball bearing for over 45,000/hrs CPU Cooler  

I'm thinking about swapping the fan on the CPU cooler with one with lights in it..plus I wanna get at least 5 of those fans as it is. Also I'm thinking of adding some cooling to my memory & chipset..thou not too sure on this..might be overkill. I'm keeping my drives..monitor..keyboard..MS trackball from this rig to carry over. Can't wait..1st upgrade since my trusty T-Bird AMD 1.5ghz!!! 

Main


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking good so far m8, beige 4tw lol but its nice too see some dremel action now and again , sadly i cant give any advice cos ive never modded a case .


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 10, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Looking good so far m8, beige 4tw lol but its nice too see some dremel action now and again , sadly i cant give any advice cos ive never modded a case .



lol beige...I'm thinking when it gets done to call it the beige beastie lol


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 11, 2008)

Question to anyone in the know...I was checking out paint for the inside 2night & under the instructions it stated not to add the paint to anything that would be over 200 degrees...how hot does the inside of a computer case actually get?

Main


----------



## shoe16 (Feb 11, 2008)

i really hope your case doesnt hit 200 degrees. it should be anywhere between 10c and 40c depending on your cooling setup and where your computer is located.


----------



## viczulis (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks pretty good. I've painted 4 case frames now with rustoluiem paint.
and had no problems. Or go to an auto parts store any car paint will also work.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 11, 2008)

Do all cases use the same size rivets? I'm considering drilling them all out on my old case now and replacing with screws after reading this...


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 11, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Do all cases use the same size rivets? I'm considering drilling them all out on my old case now and replacing with screws after reading this...



Before I removed them I tested my thoughts on a old style atx case and then compared the sizes to mine..they both were the same. I know my case was build in like ...maybe 2002..this one predated that by @ least 5 yrs..old clunky thing someone gave me b/c I liked the odd look to it. So I'm saying.....maybe..

Also when I had my pc loaded with my socket a system the cpu temp was around...37 to low 40s I think. My thoughts by reading the label on the paint was the parts of the pc that would touch the actual metal..thou to be honest I'm quite sure i"m gonna paint it on the inside..just don't wanna create a pc fire hazard lol

Main


----------



## AsRock (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a good case i use (except mine has a 120mm at rear.  One my self cheap too..  Look forward to see what ya do with it.

I my self have cut out all grills added a 120mm at the top bottom and side which is over the cpu cooler in the process of adding one or 2 120mm fans to the front it's just finding the cash and were to buy stuff i need as most places are like 15+ miles away.


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 11, 2008)

AsRock said:


> It's a good case i use (except mine has a 120mm at rear.  One my self cheap too..  Look forward to see what ya do with it.
> 
> I my self have cut out all grills added a 120mm at the top bottom and side which is over the cpu cooler in the process of adding one or 2 120mm fans to the front it's just finding the cash and were to buy stuff i need as most places are like 15+ miles away.



I was thinking of cutting out the grills but on the other side of them is where the fans snap in and by removing the grills I would have to mount the fans with screws..which isn't a bad thing I suppose..not sure if I"m wanting to do that yet or not. And also with what you said about the parts...so true. I was out tonight looking for a hole saw and everyone one I found was either for wood..or too small for metal. I think I'm gonna go on a mod spending spree on payday to a actual hardware store...oh yeah!

Also I was thinking that it wouldn't be too hard to remove the rivets holding on the back where the motherboard mounts..making my very own motherboard tray..hmmm the ideas.. Oh also my sister told me 2day she has a dremel...i asked if i could use it for awhile..she said yes...ah the joys of family!!!!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 11, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> I was thinking of cutting out the grills but on the other side of them is where the fans snap in and by removing the grills I would have to mount the fans with screws..which isn't a bad thing I suppose..not sure if I"m wanting to do that yet or not. And also with what you said about the parts...so true. I was out tonight looking for a hole saw and everyone one I found was either for wood..or too small for metal. I think I'm gonna go on a mod spending spree on payday to a actual hardware store...oh yeah!



A dremal will go a long way ..  You just cut near to were than fan holders fix too. When i get the chance i'm looking into fitting the 120mm fan\fans in the front removing those sad looking bars on the front lol..  As long as it runs cool i don't care just need to get t sorted by the next few months.  Tools available and costs does not help me to do it in the way that i wish so have to do it with limited funds .


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 11, 2008)

AsRock said:


> A dremal will go a long way ..  You just cut near to were than fan holders fix too. When i get the chance i'm looking into fitting the 120mm fan\fans in the front removing those sad looking bars on the front lol..  As long as it runs cool i don't care just need to get t sorted by the next few months.  Tools available and costs does not help me to do it in the way that i wish so have to do it with limited funds .



Yeah limited funds suck azz...myself the frown bars (lol) in front are a pain..with pets I seem to find way too much hair stuck in there..myself I saw a webpage where someone actually removed them..which gave me an idea of doing that and somehow rigging a fan/filter system in there place..but thats also where the case badge is applied..which I wouldn't mind keep that part and removing the rest


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck and be sure to keep us up-to-date... with pictures!


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 15, 2008)

Update...

K I've ordered my parts this morning from the egg and have gotten my hands on some chrome paint for my chassis....






Now just gotta wait for it to dry....screw it back together & install the parts...err the next 3 days are gonna drag by :3eyes:

Main


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

I think thats a lovley case for modding just because somthings newer it doesnt always make it better.And i think your case is perfect for todays hardware.

P.S. I wouldnt mind a nice sized case like that myself for my next case mod Im wanting to intergrate a tft flat screen monitor in the side instead of a window seems that most cards now can take dual even quad monitors.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 15, 2008)

meh the highest my cpu has gotten has been 165degF/74degC on an overclocked proc
you'l be fine


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 15, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I think thats a lovley case for modding just because somthings newer it doesnt always make it better.And i think your case is perfect for todays hardware.
> 
> P.S. I wouldnt mind a nice sized case like that myself for my next case mod Im wanting to intergrate a tft flat screen monitor in the side instead of a window seems that most cards now can take dual even quad monitors.



lol I've actually thought about doing the same thing, actually I already have a dismantled 15" lcd meheh


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> lol I've actually thought about doing the same thing, actually I already have a dismantled 15" lcd meheh



well  there u go m8 its just crying out for you to do it. I really love this mod but i didnt know weather to use a full size 15" 17" 19" monitor or buy a specialist 5" one which would cost more but easier to fit in just about any case.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm thiking about lighting the screen with ccfls from inside


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I'm thiking about lighting the screen with ccfls from inside



This is a nice little peice of kit if you want to do it with a 3.5" or 5" screen imagine that on the front or side of your case.
http://www.avionicslcd.com/5in_LCD/5_vga_lcd.htm


----------



## intel igent (Feb 15, 2008)

have a look at my case in the case gallery see if you get any ideas 

its listed under "old school" 

mine is the same case but slightly larger, they are a pleasure to mod.

i used dupont duplicolor to paint mine, you?

a tip for cutting plexi/lexan use a constant steady speed (not too fast but not too slow) and apply even pressure. too much speed/pressure = melt, not enough speed/pressure = crack/chip. from my experiences anyways.

dont rush it and itll turn out nice 

looking forward to more updates


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 16, 2008)

Alright update time yet again!!

I got the main case back together..had to sort thru a screw box I have..err that just sounds funny..anyway the screws holding it together isn't pc screws & the last thing I need...other then the parts going inside to get some bolts for the backside of the screws...also need to touch up the paint on the backside alittle around a corner






 Side Window






 Back






 Front

Misc Pics of the inside


















Lets see...the paint I've used has been Rustoleum Primer for the base and satin for the case color..the silver on the inside is Krylon. I read just about every tut on the web about case painting & didn't sand my plastic parts..didn't really see the full need. The final product has come out quite nice. Also by checking out your case mod (it's sweet btw) I think we have the same case..except for the larger fans u installed its the same one...looking good too. Also to the poster that posted about painting it black I would..but then I'd have to paint my monitor..no way @ present I'm gonna tackle that..thou sooner or later I'm gonna go with a LCD..as soon as I can get my wife to agree with it.  lol

Main

Main


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2008)

lookin good so far


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 23, 2008)

Update...
Parts arrived...and I had a heck of a time installing them..it's been 8 yrs since I built a brand new system & I seemed to have forgotten alot..but was finally able to get everything installed. 


































And finally...






The cpu was stock AMD X2 64 BE 5000+ @ 2.6ghz. After some bios changes it's now stable @ 3.06ghz. I clocked it up to 3.4 & found several issues so backed it down to a stable 3.2 - however after some benching with some games the pc rebooted. Now granted the games were intensive & had all settings maxed out so I'm sure I could have played with it some more. However for the course of 2 days I had like 4 hrs of sleep a night & plan when I"m able to tweak the settings even more. My temps seem to be around 31-37 idle..and I've seen it run as high as around 50 on full load. Also something else odd I"ve noticed is that I can't run any 3DS benchmarks..the load and then stop responding..odd.

The asus board is rock solid except for the onboard audio having an odd static from time to time. Past that i"m happy with it.

Also thx for everyones support!!! 

Thoughts?
Main


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking good man.

I Also have the 5000+ Black Edition and have problems whenever I try to clock it over 3.0ghz. Boots windows fine but then crashes during games or 3dmarks06. I think my cheap psu might be to blame, but not sure. 

You should post your full specs in thea area under your name. Go to the user cp tab to change it.


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 23, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Looking good man.
> 
> I Also have the 5000+ Black Edition and have problems whenever I try to clock it over 3.0ghz. Boots windows fine but then crashes during games or 3dmarks06. I think my cheap psu might be to blame, but not sure.
> 
> You should post your full specs in thea area under your name. Go to the user cp tab to change it.



K there up..=)


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 23, 2008)

gj nice


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 23, 2008)

Thx..now onto cable management!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 23, 2008)

MainFrameTM:

Does that Rosewill Fan keep you Blacky pretty cool. I had that same fan on a 939. It work great. (Stock Speeds) I've got an Artic Cooling Fan on mine now. Nothing fancy!!! I wish my Thermaltake CL-P0257 Blue orb II CPU Cooler wopuld work, but it doesn't work on Gigabyte boards


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 23, 2008)

I really like them cases looking good man.


----------



## MainframeTM (Feb 24, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> MainFrameTM:
> 
> Does that Rosewill Fan keep you Blacky pretty cool. I had that same fan on a 939. It work great. (Stock Speeds) I've got an Artic Cooling Fan on mine now. Nothing fancy!!! I wish my Thermaltake CL-P0257 Blue orb II CPU Cooler wopuld work, but it doesn't work on Gigabyte boards



The fan seems like a good one..right now cpu is idling @ 29/30c....@ load I've seen it go up to around 55/60 but then right back down to mid 40s...so I"ll say...a yes.


----------

